# I Could Use Some Expert Advice On My 1st Breitling Watch (Previously Owned Avenger)



## BrooklynBambino (Aug 9, 2012)

Howdy To All.....I'm a brand new member to the Forum and this is my first post........And this also will be my first Breitling watch which arrives tomorrow.

I purchased the watch from a reliable seller and I think I got the watch at a very good price but that doesn't matter since I already sent payment. The watch looks to be in excellent condition, externally at least and is keeping accurate time. Aside from its appearance, I want to make sure my watch will continue to operate problem free. The previous owner said the watch hasn't been serviced in the last 5 years and he barely wore the watch.....he guesstimated less than 30 times.

So here's where I can use advice from other Breitling watch owners. I called a local jeweler who is a certified to sell & service Breitling watches. Over the phone, he said if the watch needs the battery replaced, it would run around $165 and if maintenance was needed, it would run $300-$500 but he has to of course see the watch to be sure. He said automatic movements on chrono are very complicated to service.

The watch has been running fine but I do not want to leave much to chance. I was thinking I'd change the battery to be safe since I've read that the battery is only good for a limited period of time depending on how much it was used. But what about service.......do I let the jeweler make the call which I'm sure will be to do the service just to be safe? I saw the maintenance video on Breitling's website for an automatic watch, as well as the polishing video. Maintenance looks like it's very detailed and labor intensive. And polishing, heck that would could a fortune I'd guess based upon what the vidoe showed.......incredible amount of labor involved doing a re-polish and so I presuming very costly as well.

So what should I do....just change the battery......let the jeweler make the call......or tell the jeweler want iIwant done which would be something less than a full maintenace but still adequate and less expensive? I'm trying to balance risk/reward and don't know whether i'd be neglectful by not having the mainbtenance performed.

My watch is a Titanium Avenger (Blue Face) with titanium Pro I bracelet.......I paid $2,000 for the watch which the seller originally was selling for $2650. So I'd like to avoid spending 25-35% of the price I just paid for having service performed but am prepared to spend that if that's what's needed. Since I've never owned a Breiling before and I have no inkling what risks there are if you do not do perform maintenance on the watch, I need advice from more experinced minds.

I notice the website seems slow so I'm including one of my e-mail adddresses in case you want to contact me off-line [email protected]. Naturally, I'll also be checking back on the forum for any replies as well. Thank you for any suggestions or recommendations.

Matt


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Lesson 1 .. Quartz watches have batteries .. your Breitling Avenger doesn't have a battery.

Regarding servicing ... One school of thought would suggest: If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
When/if it starts to gain/lose time, then have it looked at.

edit ... oops .. my mistake - most Avengers are auto but Breitling did also make it with a quartz movement.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Taswell said:


> Lesson 1 .. Quartz watches have batteries .. your Breitling Avenger doesn't have a battery.
> 
> Regarding servicing ... One school of thought would suggest: If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> When/if it starts to gain/lose time, then have it looked at.


+1


----------



## Close 2 Cool (May 22, 2009)

Do you have the Chrono? Quartz? I'm guess since you brought all that up you likely do. In any event it does not change my answer which is... If it works well wear it for a year or two and then do a full service. Down the road spending several hundred won't seem near as bad to have the watch perfect again, along with a year warranty.

PS: If it is quartz I would at least look at getting the watch looked at to make sure there's no issue with the battery if it has been in there for well over 5 years. I'm definitely no expert on watches, it's just what makes sense to me.


----------



## BrooklynBambino (Aug 9, 2012)

Close 2 Cool said:


> Do you have the Chrono? Quartz? I'm guess since you brought all that up you likely do. In any event it does not change my answer which is... If it works well wear it for a year or two and then do a full service. Down the road spending several hundred won't seem near as bad to have the watch perfect again, along with a year warranty.
> 
> PS: If it is quartz I would at least look at getting the watch looked at to make sure there's no issue with the battery if it has been in there for well over 5 years. I'm definitely no expert on watches, it's just what makes sense to me.


*Thanks to everyone that's replied to my original thread. I do not believe my watch is a quartz movement and mistakenly thought that an automatic movement had a battery reserve. Appearing below is the listing description of the watch I purchased.

*
BREITLING CHRONO AVENGER E13360 BLUE DIAL AUTOMATIC CHRONOGRAPH WITH TITANIUM CASE AND BRACELET​You are bidding on a Breitling Chrono Avenger Chronograph Titanium watch. Although, this Breitling Chrono Avenger mens watch is pre-owned, it is in excellent condition as illustrated in the photos. Serial numbers and all markings intact. 
The band, case, bezel, and crown are all Titanium. The movement is a Self Winding Breitling 13 authentic movement. Date window at 3:00 o'clock position, Chrono-hours at 6:00 o'clock, Small seconds counter at 9:00 o'clock, 30-minute counter at 12:00 o'clock position, Tachymetric and centesimal scales on the flange. Superior Anti-Reflective crystal. 300 Meter Water Resistance. The bracelet of this great watch is crafted in titanium with a folding clasp buckle with safety clasp.
The watch is all original and comes with original outer yellow and inner Bakelite box plus all papers, tags, protective bezel cover, etc. as pictured. All pictures are taken of the actual watch you are bidding on. This watch and all chronograph functions keep perfect time.
BREITLING CHRONO AVENGER BLUE DIAL AUTOMATIC CHRONOGRAPH TITANIUM CASE, BRACELET WITH PAPERS AND BOXES
Brand: Breitling
Model: Ref. E13360
Serial : 800896
Case/Bracelet: Titanium
Size : 44mm (not including crown or lugs)
Dial: Blue with chrono subdials and the date at 3:00 with Anti-Reflective coated crystal
Attachment: Breitling titanium link bracelet with locking deployant buckle
Movement: Self Winding Breitling 13 Automatic chronometer
Box : Watch is shipped with its original outer yellow and inner Bakelite boxes and Breitling paperwork & watch operating manual

*Based upon my telephone conversations with the seller prior to and after the watch auction, I believe this watch is not a quartz movement. I was previously advised prior to even purchasing any Breitling watch the automatic movement on older model Breilting watches, like the Avenger I just bought, that it was smarter to get an automatic movement versus a quartz version. I do not know that to be true but I also heard that from a jeweler in the past.

So I do not know if anything I've tried to further explain adds anything but it sounds like changing the battery isn't needed.........since there isn't any.......Duh? As far as maintenance, it appears the concensus of opinions so far is to do nothing until the watch starts losing time which I assume would have to be more than 10-20 secs a day? If anyone else has any thoughts or a different opinion, I would welcome your input. The watch arrives tomorrrow via USPS overnight delivery. Since I'm a novice at this.....if it were a collectible pool cue I'd be in my own element but we talking about watches which I know very little about......I just like to protect my investment and also enjoy wearing a great watch probleem free for as long as possible.

Just a side bar question, watch with no battery.....self-winding.....gotta wear pretty much every day 
to keep running.....would it be smart, prudent, extravagant, naieve, dumb......to consider getting a watch winder and if so, which one and should it be new? Come to think of it, based upon the price of a watch winder, that could be an academic question.........I mean you just drop two grand on a watch and so now's not the time to worry about price........just get what you need so it seems..........so is a watch winder needed or desireable and if so, what brand? Any suggestions from current. or former, watch winder owners?

Thanks,

Matt*


----------



## Close 2 Cool (May 22, 2009)

Your watch is definitely an auto, so no battery. An automatic watch should be serviced about every 5 years or so which means letting it go until there's a problem is a very bad, and possibly a very expensive idea. Personally I'd give it one more year, maybe two at the most, but then would send it in. It will cost quite a few hundred for a full service, but as I said it will come back looking new and have a one year warranty. As for a winder if you plan to wear the watch most every day you do not need one.


----------



## BrooklynBambino (Aug 9, 2012)

Close 2 Cool,

Thank you for the confirmation. I've visited the Breitling webiste and looked at the videos on maintenance of a Chrono and polishing.......OMG.....the disassembly and reassembly of a chron watch is amazingly detailed and labor intensive.....and the polishing video was even more complicated. I can't imagine any local AD doing the detailed work that Breitling performs on these vidoes and I think it would be smarter to just send the watch direct to Breilting for service and/or polishing. The estimate for factory full maintenance has been indicated to run around $500 which would be inexpensive as heck if Breitling also included polishing the watch when rendering full maintenance. I was amazed how the polishing is performed and every Breitling owner should look at that video to see how detailed the polishing gets to restore the watch.

Thanks again for the reply post.


----------



## Jebhut (Apr 12, 2010)

Great watch, enjoy it!! I owned two of them...definitely automatic. Selling at premium only because it was an unusual titanium case - not blingy/shiny like stainless. Cool look.

Question: What do the papers say (original owner/dated invoice/warranty?) o_therwise,_ you just can't be sure how old it is! Unfortunately, that's the seller's 'benefit' of not having the original (always funnily 'misplaced' invoice) from an Authorized Dealer. That model was discontinued I believe in 2007 or so...so even if he bought it new, it's at least 6 years old, maybe older if it was grey market or sitting in the store a while. The Pro1 was the first version - later years used a Pro2 bracelet 9 like the pro better, but it's likely older.

Second question: Are you planning on using it in the water? If so, it needs a service, or if it was opened before, or worn in a sauna, etc. the water resistance could have been compromised.

Third question: How accurate did the seller say it was running? If it's running fast it's one thing...if it's running slow, it could be indicative of an issue. Power reserve is always an easy sign of a watch needing service.

As to the winder question...it is a luxury, unnecessary. Mostly used so complicated watches don't have to be reset if you have numerous watches. In fact, could provide unnecessary wear. If you wear it most every day, for most of your waking hours (or even skip a day) it'll be fine. If you don't wear it for a week, or it stops after a few days, just wind it and reset it! No biggie...

Finally, I would only send it Breitling USA for service - it will likely need new gaskets (WR), and other parts Breitling will have! $500 is low...if the watch is ten years old, and parts worn, guessing closer to a grand (believe it was 7 or 800 a few years ago). If the watch has dated papers/stamped warranty, and is scratch free, you got a decent deal. If the watch is scratched/dinged, it was probably worn more than stated, and is possibly older, and likely would be smart to service it _before_ it meets any water or sees any running issues (subdials resetting, etc.) which could raise the service cost.

All MHO...but having had the same exact watch, twice, and knowing how great Breitling USA was (contacted me as soon as they received it, even got a call from the actual watchmaker!!), think it's decent advice...

This was my first, purchased n_ew _around 2004 for around $2200 - sorry I sold it!


----------



## BrooklynBambino (Aug 9, 2012)

Jebhut said:


> Great watch, enjoy it!! I owned two of them...definitely automatic. Selling at premium only because it was an unusual titanium case - not blingy/shiny like stainless. Cool look.
> 
> Question: What do the papers say (original owner/dated invoice/warranty?) o_therwise,_ you just can't be sure how old it is! Unfortunately, that's the seller's 'benefit' of not having the original (always funnily 'misplaced' invoice) from an Authorized Dealer. That model was discontinued I believe in 2007 or so...so even if he bought it new, it's at least 6 years old, maybe older if it was grey market or sitting in the store a while. The Pro1 was the first version - later years used a Pro2 bracelet 9 like the pro better, but it's likely older.
> 
> ...


*
Jebhut,

Thank you for the questions, assessment and advice. Your post addressed several salient aspects to consider and the sticker shock over the maintenance till echos in the back of my mind.....Ouch! Wasn't it Andrew Carnagie that supposedly something akin to...." If you have to ask how much, you can't afford it."......Yeah, sure.........I wonder how many Breitlings watches he had serviced when he said that?

Any way, the watch was delayed and arrives tomorrow. Thank you for the clarification about watch winders and how long to expect my Breitling can run before needing to be wound manually or running by everyday wear. It helped a lot, and I'll look at the accompanying paperwork real closey to see what it confirms and explains. After the watch arrives, I'll update this thread.

Thanks again,

Matt*


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Just a quick clarification, if you don't have paperwork you can still date your Breitling as long as it is no older than 2002.

There's some no's between the lugs on the watch case, I can't remember if it's at 6 or 12.

Anyway, for example it will have 09 06 B1, this represents manufactured in the 9th week of 2006. I'm not sure about the B1 but maybe somebody else knows.

I know it's not dead accurate as it may sit an AD's for a long time but it will at least give you some idea.

It looks like you have the paperwork so you will be able to tell anyway.


----------



## BrooklynBambino (Aug 9, 2012)

Brisman said:


> Just a quick clarification, if you don't have paperwork you can still date your Breitling as long as it is no older than 2002.
> 
> There's some no's between the lugs on the watch case, I can't remember if it's at 6 or 12.
> 
> ...


*Brisman,

Thank you for in the insightful tip about how to check the watch's likely age. It's 12:50pm in California right now and I'm sitting at home still waiting for the Express Postal delivery on my watch that should have arrived yesterday. The tracking info says the package is out for delivery but it hasn't reached me yet........ugh!
*
*Do you know much about watch winders? I have a birthday coming up and my kids want to get me a present so I was thinking of a winder. I read that My Breitling requires 800 turns (revolutions) per day in a clockwise motion. I've seen some (Wolf, Eilut) that handle that but I've seen others that turn a lot more and do it bi directional.

Is it prudent to stay within the parameters of 800-900 turns clockwise and not over-rotate the watch even though it has a built-in feature to protect against over-winding? What about winding the watch bi-directionally? I located a Underwood leather watch winder but it turns the watch 7 turns a minute for 30 mins each direction (total of 60 mins.) and then rests for 3 hrs. But the winding routine is in both directions and with way more turns than I require and the unit doesn't appear to be programmable......quiet as heck though per the owner.

It seems like that Underwood wouldnt be a good fit for what I need even though that I could get it for under $260 and it originally sold for almost $900. It seems like it's a better constructed watch winder than either Wolf or Eilut models in that same price range but that doesn't mean the Underwood would be a good fit for my needs.

Thanks,

Matt

*


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

The watch will wind itself if you're wearing it and probably have enough reserve to keep going for two days after you take it off.
Winders are for people who want to keep the watch running for extended periods when it's not being worn.


----------



## BrooklynBambino (Aug 9, 2012)

HURRAY......YIPPEE......HUBBA HUBBA HUBBA.......16:05 hrs (PST).........My dream came through compliments of the USPS.........and I am 100% confident of the watch's authenticity by way of a copy of the original purchase from the jewelry store, the enclosed salesman's business card, the Breitling carton, the 3 small Breitling booklets, the Breitling certificate, and the black Breitling Bakelite Box.....Wow.....what a great watch box.......and lastly of course, the watch itself........OMG..........the "only" thing I could locate was some very light hairline scratches at the watch clasp and adjacent links..........watch case, crown, crystal is like the watch just came out of the jeweler's display case. 

When I opened the box, the watchface dial sure looked blue to me but since I've worn it outside and glanced at it a lot and you'd swear it was a blackface dial. However, when you see the watchface under a white look and look at the right angle........sure nuf, a blue face watch......kinda cool but also hard to figure out why............it almost seems like the watchface changes color but of course I know it doesn't.

I'll try and post some photos but most everyone has seen a blue face Avenger chrono.....really nothing special 'bout it.......it just that it looks so darn handsome and what a hunk of metal to have on your wrist. I have to go to the jeweler's to have a couple of links removed. The watch flops on my wrist quite a bit and I want to have a more secure fit on my wrist. The watch is an enormous hunk of metal and I'm so glad I got the Pro I bracelet which just feels wonderful the way it contours to your wrist.......and the Titanium too.......Wow, what a difference it makes in the overall weight of the watch......you start to think the watch must be fake because it feels too light but of course it's not.............watch was purchased in 2004 and so I'll probably bring it in for service since it's been 8 years which is probably pushing it for even a seldomly worn watch.

I feel so lucky to have found a flexible seller on eBay that was willing to deal. I wound up getting the watch for $2k and the condition is absolutely immaculate. It had to be one of those things about being in the right place at the right time that seems to happen for others a lot more than for me. So naturally when one of those situations comes along, like with this Avenger watch, it feels so great.......you kinda forget what a satisfying feeling it leaves you with......sorta like......"Yeah, I did the right thing that time!" versus what's customarily "What was I thinking?" or even better, "I know overpaid for the watch...I know he would have less."

Nope, none of that for me.................right now I feel like I'm on cloud 9 and I am so very happy with my Breitling Avenger.....wahtever color it chooses to be from time to time .......black, blue, I don't care........I got a chamelon for a watch.......so what..............it's still a honey of a watch and looks just awesome on my wrist


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations, it's great to hear you are so happy with your watch.

Yes, we have seen them before but we insist on pics. for new owners because we never get tired of looking.

Don't jump the gun on the Watch Winder you may find you don't need it. With regards to the service, that's your call.

Again, a big congratulations and looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Jebhut (Apr 12, 2010)

Coooool!! Happy it turned out so well! Enjoy it!


----------



## Arthur H (Nov 8, 2008)

Jebhut said:


> Great watch, enjoy it!! I owned two of them...definitely automatic. Selling at premium only because it was an unusual titanium case - not blingy/shiny like stainless. Cool look.
> 
> Question: What do the papers say (original owner/dated invoice/warranty?) o_therwise,_ you just can't be sure how old it is! Unfortunately, that's the seller's 'benefit' of not having the original (always funnily 'misplaced' invoice) from an Authorized Dealer. That model was discontinued I believe in 2007 or so...so even if he bought it new, it's at least 6 years old, maybe older if it was grey market or sitting in the store a while. The Pro1 was the first version - later years used a Pro2 bracelet 9 like the pro better, but it's likely older.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Doc J (Aug 1, 2012)

Good to hear!

Photos are a must!


----------

